# Micro Scalextric



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I have seen that Micro Scalextric has put out a new (?) Aston Martin DBR9, and the pictures look nice. I have the 1/32 Scaley version, would love to have one AFX sized! I also read some highbrow commentary that one should support the manufacturer and not buy repops of current production models- I wonder how that applies when the cars aren't sold here..... I guess if the manufacturer makes some effort to make them available to me I'll check that out first.

I don't see where Scalextric officially imports anything in small scale to the U.S. Do they, or do any dealers import and sell the complete cars, or maybe the bodies? If I were to come up with one would the chassis run on "standard" track at "normal" voltage? Obviously the UK set transformers wouldn't work here...

The attraction of 1/32 to me is the availablity of current race cars as well as highly detailed vintage racers. The limiting factor is the size and cost. Sorry, I can't get overly excited about another "new" 55 Chevy, Nomad, Willys, or Avanti (don't have to pay licensing to Studebaker, I guess  )- that's all nice, but let me buy a new 911 GT3, Saleen, Maserati or Aston!


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

I have not seen Micro Scalextric in a hobby shop since 2001 in Port Angelese, WA. It would be nice to be able to buy them here.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

mamilligan said:


> I have not seen Micro Scalextric in a hobby shop since 2001 in Port Angelese, WA. It would be nice to be able to buy them here.


If anyone on your side of the pond wants to stock the cars I could put in a word with Hornby's PR guy.

Can you not buy direct at http://www.scalextric.com/ ?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The Micro Scaley Aston Martins are not currently in stock on the company website. One is referred to "your local stockist." 

The other issue is simply being able to buy from a U.S. dealer/distributor. For example, if there were a mistake in the order the product would have to be returned overseas-shipping is an issue already. If it doesn't work would the slot car be under warranty? Obviously the U.K. transformer intended for use with these cars isn't available here, nor would it work if I had one, at least not without a converter. 

It would make the most sense to buy bodies, I guess, if they are available.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A micro scalextric not working? I guess it's possible but I have about a dozen of them and each one runs smoother than the first. These are great running cars. I wish we could get them here easier. I love the braid pick up system, cleans the rails. They are probably the smoothest running cars with the softest touch I have in my collection. I only use the stock controllers, so that may be the reason, but nonetheless, on my track they run the best.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine are great too. Like you said Jimmy, very smooth and quiet. I'm just hooked on pancakes though.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info! A braid pickup - another reason to want to try them out. I'll hunt for some (where else?) on fleabay.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

SplitPoster said:


> Thanks for the info! A braid pickup - another reason to want to try them out. I'll hunt for some (where else?) on fleabay.


Fleabay is your best bet. I've emailed Hornbey/Scalextric about the MicroSCX cars and they said that they don't have any dealers in the USA and to try dealers in the UK.  

GP


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

SplitPoster said:


> Thanks for the info! A braid pickup - another reason to want to try them out. I'll hunt for some (where else?) on fleabay.


If you have a Radio Shack nearby see if they still carry de-soldering wick. It is about the same width as tjet shoes. I took a quick look in the black hole that is my workroom and couldn't find it so I can't give you the part number.

You can make your own super II shoes with it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've tried that super II pick ups, they make all my cars front end sit up to high. I keep trying to flatten it out by I can't seem to get it thin enough. I also bought mine at Radio Shack... is there a chance these things come in different thinkness?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SuperII used the aluminum cone style front wheels. I think these are taller wheels than st. AFX parts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Exactly Joe! Then they hung the saddle bag and nose weights on which compensated the handling loss due to the increased airgap and also helped keep the nose planted with the hot arm and braids.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

22tall said:


> If you have a Radio Shack nearby see if they still carry de-soldering wick. It is about the same width as tjet shoes. I took a quick look in the black hole that is my workroom and couldn't find it so I can't give you the part number.
> 
> You can make your own super II shoes with it.



They do, I got a roll of it for my micro scaleys. Like 4 bucks for 5 feet of it. I went on a bidding binge on ebayuk, and scored 9 micro scaleys. They run great, although some of the bodies have simple sculpts. But the bart and homer simpson skateboards are awesome pieces in anyones collection. Thing is, their batman begins cars are MUCH nicer looking than the mattel ones from the pics Ive seen. And Ive heard a rumor that theyre working on a pair of transforming cars for the transformers movie, prolly similar to the ones tyco had in the 80s. The yellow '08 camaro and saleen police mustang are the cars, that will turn into slot racing robots.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> They do, I got a roll of it for my micro scaleys. Like 4 bucks for 5 feet of it. I went on a bidding binge on ebayuk, and scored 9 micro scaleys. They run great, although some of the bodies have simple sculpts. But the bart and homer simpson skateboards are awesome pieces in anyones collection. Thing is, their batman begins cars are MUCH nicer looking than the mattel ones from the pics Ive seen. And Ive heard a rumor that theyre working on a pair of transforming cars for the transformers movie, prolly similar to the ones tyco had in the 80s. The yellow '08 camaro and saleen police mustang are the cars, that will turn into slot racing robots.


Not a rumour, I have pictures somewhere.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Not a rumour, I have pictures somewhere.


Really? Id like to see those if you can find them.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

here you go:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Well, that is, uh, unusual. But very clever. One could only imagine these in the hands of the customizers on this board.... I'll bet they can be made to shoot real flames.

Since this is an American made film - Dreamworks and Paramount - due for release on July 4 no less, can I assume this set will be sold in the U.S.?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. Those arent near as good as even the tyco transformer slots from the 80s. Still, I grew up (well not really) on tfs so Ill probably hunt these down. Seems that if theyd have just done a nice set of the car modes, then had the 'bots as separate bodies that would've gone down better.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

...and here are some animated cars to clearly see how it looks when developped

http://www.scalextric.com/news-and-events/transformers,13,SNS.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

zanza said:


> ...and here are some animated cars to clearly see how it looks when developped
> 
> http://www.scalextric.com/news-and-events/transformers,13,SNS.html


Keeeeeewl MicroScalextric cars, Bob


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey quick question,

are micro scalectrix HO scale

Tom


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Think of them like Tyco size HO. 1/64 give or take


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bridge brakers, lol.


----------

